# [estimation] Apple IIc



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un connait le prix auquel se négocie un apple IIc ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Natalya (28 Février 2005)

D'après ce que je sais, le prix d'un Apple IIC se négocie actuellement à 50$ maximum; j'en possède un moi-même et il faudrait me payer bien plus de 50$ pour que je m'en sépare (c'est qu'il est chargé de souvenirs mon vieil Apple IIC!). Tu as le moniteur et les logiciels qui vont avec? Moi j'ai tout gardé


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

En fait c'est en vue d'un achat.

J'attend des infos du vendeur.


----------



## Natalya (28 Février 2005)

Excuse-moi, je pensais que tu voulais revendre ton IIC (que comptes-tu faire avec si ce n'est pas trop indiscret?). Le mien ne me sert plus (bien qu'il soit comme neuf) mais je l'ai gardé en souvenir ainsi que ma collection de logiciels (plusieurs dizaines!), les manuels, etc.... Surtout, vérifie bien son état avant de l'acheter et ne paie pas plus de l'équivalent de 50$, autrement ce serait de l'arnaque.


----------



## Natalya (28 Février 2005)

PS: pense à t'enregistrer, c'est mieux


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

ok merci de tes conseils, en fait c'est pour réunir quelques ordinateurs qui marqués l'histoire de l'informatique.

Je compte ouvrir l'équivalent du Louvre mais dans le domaine informatique


----------



## Natalya (28 Février 2005)

Quelle bonne idée! Tu nous montreras des photos de ton musée?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

Il est pas encore prêt pour ça, mais si ça se fait un jour, je ferais un site avec tous ce matériel.


----------



## elpedro (2 Mars 2005)

-J'ai choppé pour ma part un apple IIc en boite / écran en boites et disquettes d'install etc... pour 10¤ !!! aux puce sur rennes il y a 1 an ;-)
mais bon c'est clair que ca en vaut plus !
j'ai vu un écran de IIc atteindre les 70¤ sur Marseille !


----------



## vincmyl (2 Mars 2005)

Franchement tu as fais une superbe affaire


----------



## mfay (2 Mars 2005)

J'ai acheté le mien, il y a 8 ans, dans une broquante à 15 euros avec écran et adaptateur TV-Péritel. J'ai donc fait aussi une super bonne affaire 

Et il marche toujours nickel.


----------



## vincmyl (2 Mars 2005)

En plus c'est vraiment une belle machine


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2005)

Sur le sud ouest, il y a pas mal de collectionneurs d'anciens ordinateurs, ils ont des sites internet. une petite recherche sur Google devrait te renseigner.


----------

